# begining grower



## Amber (Oct 12, 2006)

Aloha,

Just over a year ago I began purchasing orchids and have one slipper. Up until now it has been doing allright, but now I'm seeing new growth, however the large older leaves are dying, is this normal? This fourm says 'Beginner Zone', however I could really appreciate some definitions and guidance because many of these terms are greek (latin?) to me!

~Amber


----------



## Heather (Oct 12, 2006)

That's normal, some lower leaf die off, especially when you are seeing a new growth, is no problem. If you can, post photos, but it sounds normal, Amber. 

If you have any questions at all, just let us know! That's what we're here for!


----------

